# cold sores....vitamin d...ick



## nyer_at_hrt

question for all you thyroid gurus...can cold sores be linked with low vitamin d? i had my 6 month check at the endos yesterday and they just called to say my vit d was to low. that i needed to add 1000 iu a day ...is it possible that the stupid cold sores i have right now are related? i know cold sores come out when the immune system is in the crapper which can also happen with low vit d. i spent the winter fighting strep and sinus infection after sinus infection...so my immune system took a hit this year.

at my next 6 month appt he wants me to fast so they can do the full bloodwork again...he wants to check my cholesterol, and blood sugars esp.

anyone have any at home remedies for the damn things?


----------



## misha28

Before I was diagnosed with hypothyroidism lysine supplements used to work really well. I'd take one or two a day on an empty stomach (so there's no competition of absorbtion with other amino acids), and the cold sore would be gone in a couple of days. Now that I'm hypo it doesn't seem to work as well. Maybe try vitamin C and zinc supplements too as they're good for wound healing?


----------



## Andros

nyer_at_hrt said:


> question for all you thyroid gurus...can cold sores be linked with low vitamin d? i had my 6 month check at the endos yesterday and they just called to say my vit d was to low. that i needed to add 1000 iu a day ...is it possible that the stupid cold sores i have right now are related? i know cold sores come out when the immune system is in the crapper which can also happen with low vit d. i spent the winter fighting strep and sinus infection after sinus infection...so my immune system took a hit this year.
> 
> at my next 6 month appt he wants me to fast so they can do the full bloodwork again...he wants to check my cholesterol, and blood sugars esp.
> 
> anyone have any at home remedies for the damn things?


Take Lysine orally and break open capsule and apply topically. Probably to many antibiotics if you were taking for sinus etc.. Consider probiotics for restoring gut flora.


----------



## Andros

Andros said:


> Take Lysine orally and break open capsule and apply topically. Probably too many antibiotics if you were taking for sinus etc.. Consider probiotics for restoring gut flora.


Make sure you don't have herpes simplex (there are many varieties) as this requires acyclovir.

Also get some Numzit used for teething babies for topical application for the pain. I used to have this really bad with Graves' Disease. I don't know if Vitamin D has anything to do w/this or not.

I know it hurts like heck!


----------



## bigfoot

Welcome to the club! I have noticed the same sorts of things. When my thyroid is up to something I get dry skin, especially on my feet, hands, and nose. While I have had cold sores around my nose, recently my dosage of thyroid meds was increased, resulting in the cold sores / nose irritation / dry skin vanishing. I also have started taking Vitamin D (2,000 IU) due to being Vitamin D deficient. Not sure which is helping more, the increased thyroid meds or Vitamin D, but they seem to be taking care of the problem.

If they are really bothering you have your doctor write an RX for Valtrex. Most docs aren't aware of this, but Valtrex can be prescribed for a 24 hour period where you take two large dosages (1,000 MG - 2,000 MG) 12 hours apart. My dermatologist also made a very important point: drink LOTS of water with the Valtrex, otherwise you'll be hurting your kidneys with the medicine.

I hate taking any extra medicine as much as the next guy, but Valtrex is pretty amazing. Within a couple of days it's like nothing ever happened. The OTC cream stuff such as Abreva, etc. all takes forever and doesn't really speed up recovery.


----------



## lavender

I have had to see my doc for some strange outbreaks on my lips. Sores but also all the skin drying up, getting very itchy and peeling along with cracking in the corners. My doc told me it was fungal/yeast and has had me treat it with several days of fluconazole. Well, it worked like a charm the first time, but of course it keeps coming back, and the meds don't seem to be working so well anymore. My current, integrative medicine doc told me to take grape seed extract for several months for it, but I just had my worst outbreak ever last week. took 2 weeks to clear up with the drugs, and it was painful. I'm sick of the meds, worried that taking high doses so often is not good for my precious liver.

So, I am looking into an alternative treatment myself. have read about oil of oregano and grapefruit seed extract, but I don't have enough info to report on either one now.

I would see your doc to get a diagnosis before trying anything because it could be viral or fungal.


----------

